# Real Rodeo is a Thing Of The Past.....



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

What happened? No rough stock riders any more?

Cypress Fairbanks tore their pens down a couple years ago.....Why?

http://www.cowboysportsnews.com/calendar/cbsn-calendar.php


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

time for you to get back in the game and put on a show, harbor.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Because it's the 21st Century.


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

Harbor master, we need to talk about this. I was on the board of directors for the rodeo and I will fill you in. It sucks! I rode there as a kid and a lot of good memories of the arena. They call it progress! I call BS!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

TH


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm a Cy-Fair Grad, class of '87 . Hated to see it get tore down. Victim of the times I guess. Sad for sure.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

too dangerous, ohh my,,cant let people get hurts anymore im sure is the reasons " wussifacation of murica "


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Have Chaps, will travel. You girls up there in Cy Fair just run barrels anyway. rs


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

It's not so much the physical pain, if a kid gets beat, he might not have good self esteem. When the girls took over the school districts, everybody got sissyfied.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

actually from what I understand it wasnt the risk. it was the fact that they were running slack till 3or4 in the morning and noone wants to stay that long and help. by the time they tore them down had been unused for years, minus steer selection for the live stock show.


KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## Hipboots (Jan 25, 2012)

Are you saddened by the loss of your local arena or the fact that you didn't click on "rodeo" at the top of the Cowboy Sports News and all of the default listings are for "barrel races and playdays"?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Beyond the liability perspective, I wouldn't be surprised if some of the "rough stock" has priced themselves out of these smaller shows: there's a pro bull riding association under every rock, with stock suppliers under contract to them. It's quite often a lot bigger money than a "cowboy church rodeo" in east podunk is going to want to come up with..


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Rodeo ain't what it used to be, neither is NFL.

Who here knows about "riding slack"?


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

The abolition of the Huntsville Prison Rodeo was a sin.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Is Smokey Davis still around?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

The prison rodeo is gone but the Walker Co Fair has PRCA rodeo every year. Of course having Joe Beaver live here and participate doesn't hurt.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

HydraSports said:


> The prison rodeo is gone but the Walker Co Fair has PRCA rodeo every year. Of course having Joe Beaver live here and participate doesn't hurt.


I haven't seen Joe Beaver since my college days in Huntsville.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

If you want to watch Professional Rodeo Come out to the Waller County Fair October 4th and 5th. Pete Carr of Carr Pro Rodeo is bringing his best stock in the world. Last time out before the NFR in Vegas. Check out the Pro rodeo schedule at http://prorodeo.com/Calendar2013.aspx and there is some other local pro rodeo coming up very soon. I will be roping at Ft. Bend county, Waller county and Austin County.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I haven't seen Joe Beaver since my college days in Huntsville.


I worked for Joe B when I was at college, good times at the 8x ranch.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I figured it out. I knew my buddy Habor was a convict! 

He is a cowboy on the other hand. lol


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

bassmaster2004 said:


> I worked for Joe B when I was at college, good times at the 8x ranch.


Joe is a good guy. Him and a kid from my hometown of Santa Fe named Mark Belcher were traveling the circuit and would stop by when they came through. Lots of beers and whiskey down. LOL


----------



## rem44mag (Mar 17, 2010)

Back in the 60s cypress owned their own stock Clown called antelope would jump the bulls
On their way back to the pens


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

What about Johnny Ackel or Keith and James Miller? Any of them still in the rodeo biz? Keith used to have a pet black bear. Can't remember it's name though.


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

I remember Antelope, I was riding bulls in the 60's at Cy Fair, My daughter rode barrels there in the 90's. Still live close enough that we could hear the announcer on friday nights till they shut it down, A great Texas tradition gone.
Another great clown was Bo Bland. Loved that bucking Model T.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Is Smokey Davis still around?


I am not sure. my dad rode SD stock back in the '70s and when I was riding in the mid-'90s my dad was surprised to still hear that SD was still around then. I havent been around rodeos since about 2000 but seems that the name Smokey Davis seems to pop up every once in awhile.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

Lots of good real rodeos around in areas where they get the support.
Takes lots of time and efort to put on a full redeo, not every one wants to put it out.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> What about Johnny Ackel or Keith and James Miller? Any of them still in the rodeo biz? Keith used to have a pet black bear. Can't remember it's name though.


sold johnny ,flying j some bulls in the 80's that were better for him to use than for breeding,lol, rip http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/beaumontenterprise/obituary.aspx?pid=162288670#fbLoggedOut


----------



## Cmiller (Jul 26, 2012)

Haute Pursuit said:


> What about Johnny Ackel or Keith and James Miller? Any of them still in the rodeo biz? Keith used to have a pet black bear. Can't remember it's name though.


Johnny passed away. Keith an James are still around putting on bullridings and the bear was named Sheba.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Harbormaster, I worked at Cy-Fair and Simonton, and many other local rodeos. I remember contractors Smokey Davis and Southern Rodeos and Luke Vandrese (sp), and others and CR Grimm at Cy Fair. Jerry Nelson is the big stock contractor in the area now but is national and his stock wins a lot of awards at NFR. He has scored a big one by landing the Champions Challenge on Halloween weekend a 3 day event that will be televised pitting the top ranked PRCA cowboys against the top stock. Donny Gay works with Jerry Nelson and they run some good rodeos at Nutty Jerry's in Winnie. Also, Bay City has a great rodeo in February or March close to you in Sargent. Yes it was sad when Cy-Fair and Simonton shut down, but the PRCA is alive and well. By the way, Besides Joe Beaver, there are some excellent PRCA cowboys in the area, including Clint Cannon, Cody Teal, Fred Whitfield and others. Don't get too discouraged, there are some good rodeos out there and it is alive and well and they are paying the cowboys a lot more now.:cheers:


----------



## SaltyCabron (Jul 1, 2013)

Just like country music...rodeos have gone to s*^t....this **** they put on the radio now a days is FAR from real country music...country wanna be's rappin, ****....makes Hank Williams roll in his grave....


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> What happened? No rough stock riders any more?
> 
> Cypress Fairbanks tore their pens down a couple years ago.....Why?
> 
> http://www.cowboysportsnews.com/calendar/cbsn-calendar.php


Probably shut it down due to liability. **** lawyers!!

http://impactnews.com/houston-metro/northwest-houston/cy-fair-ffa-rodeo/


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Cmiller said:


> Johnny passed away. Keith an James are still around putting on bullridings and the bear was named Sheba.


They still live off of 1764? I haven't seen those guys in over 20 years.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

roundman said:


> sold johnny ,flying j some bulls in the 80's that were better for him to use than for breeding,lol, rip http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/beaumontenterprise/obituary.aspx?pid=162288670#fbLoggedOut


I sold him a gelding we couldn't break too. My neighbor across the street was a PRCA saddle bronc rider and he couldn't stay on him either...

Sad to hear that he passed.


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Well Cy-Fair went from this...





to this...


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Cy Fair class of 1968. m
After the rodeo it was off to Tin Hall for refreshments and fights.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I didn't know that Simonton shut down...wow, went to a lot of rodeos there back in the day.

TH


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Simonton Round-Up Rodeo shut down for a while I believe then started back up then I think shut down again. I haven't been there since 1985. Now a lot of the Fair Rodeos in the area are bigger Draws. Coming next month is Rosenburg, Bellville, and Waller, all together. You will see some World champs at all three. If anyone wants a good schedule of Rodeos go to Prorodeo.com, official site of the PRCA. Also, we go to the National Finals in Vegas each year. Darn good show!


----------



## KSHunter (Sep 22, 2011)

I've always recorded all 10 nights of the NFR and enjoyed Joe Beavers commentary during the events. Wife & I have tickets to the last 2 performances of the NFR this year and rooms at the South Pointe. Bareback rider Casey Feilds's family has a floor blocked off, and we squeezed in. Can hardly wait to see it live.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

In June each year I travel to my home town to watch the Gladewater Rodeo. My first job ever was selling cokes there. I watched Walt Garrison bulldog many a night. Can you imagine a pro football player doing that now? Larry Mahan was a regular. One night John Quintana rode a bull V61 for the first time in history. The old steel arena stands were a rocking. Quail Dobbs the rodeo clown always made me and my Dad laugh.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I cant believe I never saw this post a few years ago when it was being written.

I had done a search today for Bo Bland to put on a FB page titled
"This Site Is For Cowboys And Cowgirls !!!! "GONE TO SOON"

And this was one of the items it pulled up..

After reading thru some of these post, Im sure I would know some of you in person, if not, we sure walk in the same dirt in the same arenas...

Circle 8 has a FB Page
Ricky and Mr. Van Winkle








Round Up Rodeo Has a FB Page
Doyle Sanford coming off of 22 Billy Jack at the IFR








Cy Fair Rodeo has a FB page
What a great Tradition 








Lots of us grew up at them three spots above, and some of our kids, to bad their gone now... sad2sm

Black John has passed, Betty Davis passed this past year, Smokeys still kick'n. My grand kids rodeo with his great grand kids now. Smokey also has a FB account, hes not on much tho... its under Joe Davis,

even tho the post is many years old. I wanted to make a post of my own...

since Look'n up for Bo is how I got here, heres some things I found...

























And heres one of Smokey Too


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Hog, what was the kid with the scar on his faces name? He was in Huntsville when I was in school here. We hung out together a few times? I don't remember his name. As I remember it, he got stepped on and scarred his face. Cool old picture.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I started reading this thread thinking it was current.....then I saw the post by Melon.

Who, hold on a second !

Sure do miss ol Melon.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Rodeo is alive and thriving in Texas, not sure about this thread.


----------



## td288 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Rodeo*








Circle 8


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for posting the picture of Smokey. Brought back some great memories. I use to volunteer at Houston Farm and Ranch and helped Smokey and his wranglers unload and load stock for rodeos.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> I started reading this thread thinking it was current.....then I saw the post by Melon.
> 
> Who, hold on a second !
> 
> Sure do miss ol Melon.


x2 coffee in my nose

RIP brother


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

RB II said:


> Hog, what was the kid with the scar on his faces name? He was in Huntsville when I was in school here. We hung out together a few times? I don't remember his name. As I remember it, he got stepped on and scarred his face. Cool old picture.


Ricky Lindsay


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

was looking up stuff on the interwbez and a link to this came up, from 2016 last post still getting traction,lol


Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 5 (1 members and 4 guests)


----------



## easyrider25 (May 11, 2016)

**** Roundman thanks for bringing this tread up. I wasnâ€™t on board when it started but it brings back a lot of good memories of the early 60s. My uncle was in the Turtles so I was around a lot of the oltimers .I didnâ€™t ride rough stock in the arena but plenty green broke at the ranch. Iâ€™m 64 and every once in a while think about climbing aboard another just to see what heâ€™s got. Loved it and lived it now I just pay for it. LOL life was good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

I'm class of '72 and did a little bull riding at Cy-Fair. Mike Cox & John Truehitt were some damned good participants. Mike was bull riding and John made a hit as a saddle bronc rider. I miss those days, but insurance requirements got to be more than the rodeo made.


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

td288 said:


> View attachment 3397713
> 
> Circle 8


uncle marty rowling out, man the times we had.....EMB in da house.


----------



## Righand (Aug 29, 2005)

It is still going stronger than you think. Most of the participants have moved from PRCA to more profitable shows like PBR where there is more stock, more riders and more money. Team ropers have done the same because PRCA pays as a team so they have to split the cash because PRCA sees it as paying for one entertainment event. 

But the country is probably slowly drifting away from that culture, for example I quit as soon as I could afford my first bay boat!


----------



## td288 (Sep 6, 2010)

PRIMETIME PLUGGER said:


> w
> 
> 
> td288 said:
> ...


That's a pretty cool flick. I need to find the of disco duck and porky!


----------



## CAMDEX (Jul 29, 2013)

I went to the prison rodeo in Huntsville many times.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Real rodeos are alive and well in Utopia.
Every year they have a ranch rodeo.
This means the events are a reflection of everyday ranch chores.
No bull riding.
It's held outdoors rain or shine.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

I, too miss the good old Houston Rodeo when it was an affordable outing to take the kids. Nowadays, the parking alone costs more than I used to pay for the day. (not really, but it feels that way)

But let's face it. Rodeo started out as a diversion. An opportunity to show off real world skills that people actually used in their jobs. Kind of like chariot racing. And we don't see much of that any more.


----------

